# Holiday'sAre approaching fast!



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Im asking that woodturners post pictures of both simple and hard projects of things that can be made for gifts for birthdays and the upcoming holidays.I know its early but it takes time if you want to make a number of gifts.If ya take the time to post the pic's Im sure it would help a lot of us who are beginners and encourage some to expand their woodworking.Thanks ahead of time.Itchy Brother:thumbsup:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Good idea Itchy, I don't turn yet but want to learn someday. I enjoy seeing the projects members complete because of the good ideas and knowledge they pass on.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

My wife and me have been making pens and bottle stoppers. She has made all the pens and I've made most the stoppers. I made a cheese slicer too. We have other projects on the list. Sorry for the poor quality of the pics I'm not used to this camera . . . . 


















The cool thing about bottle stoppers is you can complete one in 20 to 45 minutes start to finish. That includes cutting the blank from a rough block, drilling & threading, turning, sanding, and finishing it. That's if you use a friction polish or CA, and keep the shape simple. 







.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

TexasTimbers said:


> My wife and* I *have been making pens and bottle stoppers. She has made all the pens and I've made most the stoppers. I made a cheese slicer too. We have other projects on the list. Sorry for the poor quality of the pics I'm not used to this camera . . . .
> 
> View attachment 16205
> 
> ...


I'm correcting your grammar now, I hate that. :laughing:

Nice stoppers there TT but where's the pens. Mrs TT has been posting about pens but no pictures. Hows that go I know you've said it before.

*"No pictures so it didn't happen."*

Notice I give you the hard time and not Mrs TT. :laughing:


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes TT wheres the pens and where is the cheeze slicer? Have you been cutting cheeze with it yet?Itchy P.S. Beautiful stoppers.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

rrbrown said:


> I'm correcting your grammar now, I hate that.


Great, another Grammar Gestapo that's all we need. If I were to reciprocate every time *you* or anyone else made a faux pas we'd turn this *woodworking *fourm into a _Proper English Usage_ forum, and we ain't want that, is we? :thumbdown:





Itchy Brother said:


> Yes TT wheres the pens and where is the cheeze slicer? Have you been cutting cheeze with it yet?Itchy P.S. Beautiful stoppers.


I would put a bee in her bonnet Brother Itchy, but last time I did that she made me eat the bonnet. And the bee was still in it. :surrender:


I'll bring this thread to her attention so you can take your chances. .




.


----------



## Mrs. Texas Timbers (Nov 26, 2008)

OK, ok. Nuff said. I'm going to jump in here and explain why there are no pics. I gave all of the pens away as gifts before I could take pics...except for one. That pic is still in my e-mail sent from my daughter's Iphone. Geez, could it get any more complicated than that. I'm still trying to find out how to save it on my computer and then retrieve it and place it over here.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Mrs. Texas Timbers said:


> I'm still trying to find out how to save it on my computer and then retrieve it and place it over here.


If you can figure out how to get it on your computer I'll come in there, where the air conditioned house feels very comfortable (the shop is 109 right now that's the temp not the heat index), and help you upload it. 

Aw what the heck just hit the intercom, if I come in I won't come back out it's still like a furnace out here. Better than snow. Hot, but better than snow. Maybe you should bring me some ice water and turn something while you're here. 



.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

P.S. Bring a glass of port with that water, please. I'll show you where I hid another box of exotics, if you do.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Too funny,You two are probably 50 ft. away from each other and communicating via the web site Hahahahahaha!


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

I need to find a steal on a lathe on craigslist. Half of our house is decorated in or storing wine stuff and I never though to make these. I should forward this thread to the Mrs. :yes:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

If your near middle Tennessee I have a lathe at the right price. It's 50's era Delta steel bed lathe. It's pretty decent even though it runs on bushings instead of bearings. It's certainly better than any of those steel HF lathes. I'll make you a real deal.
As some of you know I make hand mirrors. They make great christmas gifts. I started making these because 23 years ago I needed Christmas presents and was flat broke. However I was good with a router and Woodsmith magazine published a mirror that was made entired with the router and had an initial sort of carved/routed into the top. I made 25 of them ( took forever). I figured out a way to make them on the lathe a year or so later and now make probably 40 or 50 a year to sell. 
Christmas ornaments are probably one of the most fun things you can do for holiday gifts. You can make really complicated ones with segmented inlays or you can simply turn one piece of wood into an ornament shape and color it.


----------



## davesplane (Apr 26, 2010)

here are some of my projects


----------



## Mrs. Texas Timbers (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice. What wood did you use for your table and coffee cup?


----------



## davesplane (Apr 26, 2010)

there are a couple of cups one is made from birds eye maple and curly bubinga.
the next one is from curly maple and cocobolo.
and the table is indian rosewood, but i did not make that.
there is a urn and that is curly bubinga tulipwood and king wood and the lid is from cocobolo.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Itchy Brother said:


> Too funny,You two are probably 50 ft. away from each other and communicating via the web site Hahahahahaha!


More like a 125'. Much easier for her to bring it than for me to go get it. :shifty:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Itchy Brother said:


> . . . where is the cheeze slicer?


The handle is from a highly figured piece of box elder but I can't seem to take pictures worth a darn. You have to [lay with the angle of your monitor to see any of it. At least I had to. 

























The pictures aren't doing the wood justice, it looks like marble. 





.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Those are really Cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Here are some of my past X-mas Gifts.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

heres some of my pressys and new fly screens:laughing::laughing:


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

and more


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

allright at turning not so good at photos :laughing:


----------

